# Waterloo Open, Fall 2012 (Canada)



## Sa967St (Aug 25, 2012)

http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=40


Registration is here.

Location: Waterloo, Ontario, Canada (~90 minutes west of Toronto)

Date: September 29, 2012.

Events:
Magic
Master Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
4x4x4 Blindfolded
Square-1
Clock

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/events/424628127583421/


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2012)

Master Magic. Clock. OH. 4BLD. I'm in 

Hopefully I can go.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 26, 2012)

<3 free brest, get a waffo to canada. <3


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 26, 2012)

4x4 BLD  I hope I can go.


----------



## Aero (Sep 5, 2012)

my dad's went to this school, I am able to attend, see yall there


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2012)

Might as well put this up here:

Goals:
2x2: sub-2/sub-4
3x3: sub-9.5/sub-11
3x3 OH: sub-14/sub16.5
3x3 BLD: sub-5
4x4: sub-50/sub-54
4BLD: success
Clock: sub-10/12
Magic: sub-1.5
MMagic: sub-2.2/sub2.5
SQ1: sub-40/sub-45


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone happen to be traveling through the Buffalo, NY area?

...or anyone know a cheap way to get from Buffalo, NY to the comp at a reasonable hour without a car?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 18, 2012)

PatrickJameson said:


> ...or anyone know a cheap way to get from Buffalo, NY to the comp at a reasonable hour without a car?


Megabus goes from Buffalo to Toronto. Maybe you can find someone in Toronto to stay with the night before.


----------



## Exsufflicate (Sep 20, 2012)

Will probably be there, seeing as how I go to the school...
Time to dust off them cubes.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally convinced my mom 

Time to find all my cubes...

EDIT: Can anyone give me a ride from Toronto?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2012)

The schedule is up. If you're competing in 4BLD, talk to me or Dave to arrange what time you can do them.

*Edit: If you can scramble for clock and/or square-1 and you aren't competing in them, please let me know! If you don't know how to scramble, we can show you*.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 27, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> The schedule is up. If you're competing in 4BLD, talk to me or Dave to arrange what time you can do them.
> 
> *Edit: If you can scramble for clock and/or square-1 and you aren't competing in them, please let me know! If you don't know how to scramble, we can show you*.



I can scramble clock, but I'm competing in everything...

edit: 3 rounds of OH = 
edit2: hopefully my hand will be better by that time


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came! 

Some DYKs:

-Craig and Kenneth are back?
-We didn't have a mic, so Craig yelled things for us?
-No one calls Patrick "Danger" anymore?
-Limeback wore a suit?
-Clock does NOT take 15 minutes?
-Appearantly I've been scrambling clock wrong all this time? (I didn't scramble for the competition, though)
-Someone went up to my boyfriend and told him about my teddy bear hat?
-Antoine looked so happy about his OH results?
-Rares is pronounced "Rar-esh"?
-I wrote "Rar-esh" on one of his scorecards so other judges/runners could pronounce his name?
-Kevin's 4x4x4 progression was hilarious?
-When Jon was called up during awards for placing in 4BLD, he went up and said "It's because I'm ASIAN!"?
-Howard will find any excuse to cut in line?
-He also ate EIGHT slices of pizza?
-When we were picking up the pizza, one of my housemates and her boyfriend saw us and followed us back just to get free pizza?
-My other housemates love me because we brought back 4 boxes of pizza?


I'll add more later.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 30, 2012)

Jon got 5th for 4x4 :successkid: what happened during the 1:41 solve?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 30, 2012)

I did Syuhei double parity into wrong execution into K4.

DYK:
Eric Limeback shook my hand and I will never wash it again?

Okay when I try DYK's they just sound dumb. But meeting Eric was so cool because I learned M2 from his video tutorials  I met a lot of really cool cubers too, I can't even remember all their names... and everyone is so tall.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 30, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I did Syuhei double parity into wrong execution into K4.
> 
> DYK:
> Eric Limeback shook my hand and I will never wash it again?
> ...



Get your ELLs down  I jelly


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 30, 2012)

if any one has videos of my sq1 solves, please send them to me


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2012)

During the OH final, I apparently was apparently going to win by default even before doing any solves.
I guess not... D:

DYK: 
- Clock
- I got lost coming back from my 4BLD attempt, and ran into a Yu-gi-oh competition?
- I got 3 DNFs and a +2 in my Clock average?
- I DNFed the average of 2 of my fastest events?
- Rockland Pizza?
- Forte is funny when... always.
- I had the fastest OH single by over 2 seconds and the fastest average by 1.82 seconds?
- I was obviously going to win OH?
- I got 2nd?
- JJ 2x2 NR sub-Rowe?
- Forte is surprised every award he gets?


----------



## kbrune (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what DYK stands for but here's mine

-always thought that Eric was a sleazy dirtball like the rest of us until yesterday!  congrats on your classy-ness!
-I think someone touched my bum when the lights went out
-improved 6 of 7 PB's including 3bld success!! Woooooo!!
-proud that I made the 2nd round in OH. Bummed that I didn't get to take part in round 2
-proud that my cubing apprentice crushed her goal of sub 2 min in her first comp!

Thanks to Dave, Sarah, and all others who put Waterloo on!

Anyone know what the 3bld results were?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2012)

kbrune said:


> I'm not sure what DYK stands for but here's mine
> 
> -always thought that Eric was a sleazy dirtball like the rest of us until yesterday!  congrats on your classy-ness!
> -I think someone touched my bum when the lights went out
> ...



It stands for Did You Know.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh, if anyone wants a copy of the condensed WCA regs (+ other stuff) that I posted around the room, here it is:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9449082/condensed WCA regs.docx



antoineccantin said:


> - I got 3 DNFs and a +2 in my Clock average?


Wait...what? I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as a +2 for clock.

Edit: Derp. I assumed you meant the +2 was for being one move off at the end.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Oh, if anyone wants a copy of the condensed WCA regs (+ other stuff) that I posted around the room, here it is:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9449082/condensed WCA regs.docx
> 
> 
> Wait...what? I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as a +2 for clock.



Inspection. The scramble was particularly bad.
It was an 18 anyway, so I don't care. The only decent solve was mid 9.

edit: wtf, if you click on the quote in your post, it goes to a Rowe BLD world record thread... 
edit2: nevermind, its a rowe BLD NAR thread.



antoineccantin said:


> Might as well put this up here:
> 
> Goals:
> 2x2: sub-2/sub-4 *no / 3.7ish*
> ...



Okay competition in terms of results I guess. Succeeded in a couple goals.


----------



## Julian (Oct 1, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Anyone know what the 3bld results were?


Podium was Eric, myself, Forte (1,2,3).

The comp was lots of fun 
I also did really well, 7 official PBs out of a potential 10.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2012)

Julian said:


> Podium was Eric, myself, Forte (1,2,3).
> 
> The comp was lots of fun
> I also did really well, 7 official PBs out of a potential 10.



I he means all results.
Ken: what was your time?

The results I know of:

Eric (1:10), Julian (1:17?), Forte (2:26?), me (5:31)


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 1, 2012)

i you missed a word
ben got a 3:47 i think, and daniel got like a 4:40


----------



## Julian (Oct 1, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Julian (1:17?)


1:26. 1:17 was last comp.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 1, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Oh, if anyone wants a copy of the condensed WCA regs (+ other stuff) that I posted around the room, here it is:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9449082/condensed WCA regs.docx
> 
> From your condensed version:
> "You must keep your blindfold on until after you have stopped the timer"



This is not true according to the current WCA regs.

B5c) The competitor may remove the blindfold before stopping the timer, but after removing the blindfold no moves must be applied to the puzzle anymore. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2012)

Mikel said:


> From your condensed version:
> "You must keep your blindfold on until after you have stopped the timer"
> 
> This is not true according to the current WCA regs.
> ...



Interesting, thanks. I'll fix that.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 1, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I he means all results.
> Ken: what was your time?
> 
> The results I know of:
> ...




I had a 3:55 ish. Did that put me in 4th?


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 1, 2012)

results:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WaterlooFall2012

you got 6th


fun fact/DYK: my sq1 average was faster than my first round 3x3 average?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Woot, this is fun. Apparently I have a 10.56 OH single I didn't know about 
I think it's 19.56 but I'm not sure. Sarah was my judge for the last solve.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2012)

Hahaha, counting 27 in my clock average. Still sub20! The DNF was a 12, off by one edge at the back because I screwed up the cross and didn't notice. ):



Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Woot, this is fun. Apparently I have a 10.56 OH single I didn't know about
> I think it's 19.56 but I'm not sure. Sarah was my judge for the last solve.


I guess my 9s look like 0s. It was definitely not a 10.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool, I'll email the results team. Justin you can have my certificate


----------



## Mbetou (Oct 1, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone responsible for organizing this event in Waterloo, I had so much fun and am absolutely hooked now. Thanks Ken for teaching me the ropes and I hope to make it under a minute at the next competition. It was very nice meeting everyone and extremely impressive to watch you guys at work. I am looking forward to the next competition and will be practicing until then!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2012)

More DYKs:
- I had the fastest clock single of the competition by almost 2 seconds, but got second last.
- I had the fastest OH single by over 2 seconds
- I had the fastest OH average of the comp by almost 2 seconds, bu got second.
- I suck at magics.
- Julian is fast at SQ-1 in comp.


----------

